# Looking for a business partner for IT project. Already started.



## Aldex

I am finished my startup and looking for a business partner for publish and continue financing our business.

Business detail:
Server software platform for massive online projects like MMO games, social projects and so on.


----------



## melbermoore

*Investor*

hie ther

i am interested in being your business partner, so how much money do you anticipate your business partner to be able to invest in this Business?

mel


----------



## Aldex

we can speak by Skype Galeax5


----------



## DylanW

Aldex said:


> we can speak by Skype Galeax5


Hi There,

I would also be interested in chatting. I have added you to skype.

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## pencilpusher

Yes count me in...lets talk about it

I'll add you in skype
cheers


----------



## Dimka

I also want to find business partner. I interesting in employers and recruitments agencies!


----------



## pencilpusher

any news on this post? it's really an exciting project...

cheers


----------



## creanolab

Aldex said:


> I am finished my startup and looking for a business partner for publish and continue financing our business.
> 
> Business detail:
> Server software platform for massive online projects like MMO games, social projects and so on.


Hi,

My name is Azam, and start up company in Malaysia.
creanolab(dot)com

Skype me: creanolab

we will talk about that.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## pencilpusher

How about SEO stuff? Magento?


----------



## Boboa

I'm planning to open a brothel. Anyone interested?


----------



## Aldora

Shared all comunication is very helpful.


----------

